# WOC:  This Is Metal Rock



## sss215 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just in case you haven't seen it before and want to know what all the fuss is about.  Here is a recent photo of it with Warm Blend from last year's Color Craft:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Warm Blend is lighter than Metal Rock.  But  Warm Blend is more bronze as Metal Rock is more brown.  To be honest I  hardly ever use either of these MSFs as they are both too dark for me.

Here is a picture of both of them side by side:










Top: Warm Blend (swatches on NW15 skintone)
Bottom: Metal Rock_


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 15, 2010)

Is it being repromoted or something?


----------



## Lapis (Jul 15, 2010)

yup warm blend is a pretty much a dupe but you know mac addicts we have to own it and see for ourselves


----------



## berryjuicy (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks really glittery.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 15, 2010)

Metal Rock IS really glittery. On me it's a dark version of Naked You.  Pretty chunky and glitter bomb-y.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Is it being repromoted or something?_

 

no, but there is a buzz here for those who would like it to be.  just putting it out there for those who have heard about it, but never seen it swatched.


----------



## Lovey99 (Jul 15, 2010)

I am NW 45/47,  if anyone would like it swtached on darker skin let me know.  I also have Warm Blend.  I think there is a significant difference.


----------



## Lapis (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I am NW 45/47,  if anyone would like it swtached on darker skin let me know.  I also have Warm Blend.  I think there is a significant difference._

 
Really? I'm the same and there's not a ton of difference for me after I tap the brush and knock off the glitter when using MR.


----------



## Vixxan (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm NC50 and there is a difference. They look exactly like they do in this photo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I knew that they were very close before I bought but I had to have it.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, if you ladies could post swatches of darker skin, it would still help someone (me, lol).


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I am NW 45/47,  if anyone would like it swtached on darker skin let me know.  I also have Warm Blend.  I think there is a significant difference._

 
Me too. I just swatched them to make sure I wasn't loosing my mind.  Metal Rock is a dark chocolate, Warm Blend (blended) looks like a bronze and just the center strip of Warm Blend looks like a dark copper but they are not dupes at all.  Same color family, if they were shadows I'd put them in the same 15-pan but they are noticeably different.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I am NW 45/47,  if anyone would like it swtached on darker skin let me know.  I also have Warm Blend.  I think there is a significant difference._

 
I would like to see the swatches. thanks in advance!


----------



## Nelly711 (Jul 16, 2010)

Warm Blend & Metal Rock look completely different on me. Twinkle's description of the two is exactly right. Here is a picture of what they look like on NC50 skin. Picture isn't the best quality because I had to use my cell phone, but the differences should be able to be seen.






Top to bottom:
Warm Blend -Mixed
Warm Blend - Middle Strip
Metal Rock

Here is another picture of MR & WB




MR on the left, WB (center strip only) on the right


----------



## summerlove (Jul 16, 2010)

I would also like to see them swatched on darker skin, please.
eta; didn't see the above post


----------



## Lovey99 (Jul 16, 2010)

I am on a business trip.  I will post swatches on Sunday when I get back home.  

I think warm blends offers color, there is little to no color from metal rock on my skin.

Warm Blend gives a hint of goldish brown.  Metal Rock gives my skin a luminescence.  Metal Rock is nearly my skin color, so it melts into my skin and gives a radiant glow.


----------



## Lapis (Jul 17, 2010)

well maybe it's my skin or I'm too light with product but on my skin they look basically the same /shrug


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 17, 2010)

i have them both, there is a little bit of a difference but not enough for me to say ok i have warm blend i dont need metal rock, i gotta have em both!


----------



## Lovey99 (Jul 21, 2010)

Top - Metal Rock
Bottom - Middle Part of Warm Blend...

I am going to take another picture outside...  Now that I see the picture, they are VERY similiar.  I am NW45/47, and both colors melt into my skin.  They match my skin and can be used as an all-over powder, if you like shimmer.


----------



## makeba (Jul 21, 2010)

I wonder how Metal Rock and CHocolate Brown pigment compares? hmmm. anybody know?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 21, 2010)

Lovey 99, I can't see anything. The pic is so tiny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ashleybubbles83 are you gonna swatch for us too, please?


I'm curious about the chocolate pigment. I have that, but it's a rosey brown, not bronzey...


----------



## Lovey99 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry the first picture was so small.  Here is another in natural light...I am NW45/47'ish... the underside of my forearm is a bit lighter

Top:  Metal Rock
Bottom:  Middle portion of Warm Blend


----------



## Lovey99 (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## sss215 (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_



_

 

if it looks like that on you, and i am in the same range, i need this.  thanks for posting.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_I wonder how Metal Rock and CHocolate Brown pigment compares? hmmm. anybody know?_

 

i have the chocolate brown pigment cause i read online its the closest dupe to metal rock in the MAC family. its a pretty color, but missing the effect of the red and bronze veining metal rock offers.  
i know you can use pigments anywhere, but because  pigments don't not have the mineralize ingredients.  i would not want to use this as a bronzer; which is how i would use metal rock.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_



_

 
Ha ha, I love the squigglies to make sure we don't miss it. They look very different to me and nothing like Chocolate pigment...

Thanks for this


----------



## afulton (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks!  I have Warm Blend and was wondering if I needed to get Metal Rocks.  I was trolling Ebay and saw it for $124.00.  I guess I will wait until they repromote it.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 24, 2010)

The glitter is visible in Metal Rock, and much finer in Warm Blend. They're very similar in colour on darker skin.


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I am on a business trip.  I will post swatches on Sunday when I get back home.  

I think warm blends offers color, there is little to no color from metal rock on my skin.

Warm Blend gives a hint of goldish brown.  *Metal Rock gives my skin a luminescence.*  Metal Rock is nearly my skin color, so it melts into my skin and gives a radiant glow._

 
Since I don't have Metal Rock - I can't compare - is the Revlon Colorstay Mineral Finishing Powder in the shade Sunkiss similar to MR?

Just curious.

Nat


----------



## Lovey99 (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_Since I don't have Metal Rock - I can't compare - is the Revlon Colorstay Mineral Finishing Powder in the shade Sunkiss similar to MR?

Just curious.

Nat_

 

I don't have the Revlon Powder, nor have I ever seen it so I don't have any frame of reference.  I hope someone else can answer this for you.  Wish I could help!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_Since I don't have Metal Rock - I can't compare - is the Revlon Colorstay Mineral Finishing Powder in the shade Sunkiss similar to MR?

Just curious.

Nat_

 
I've seen the Revlon product that you are referring to.  I haven't swatched it, but I would guess that it isn't close/the same because if it were the dupe would have been mentioned by now.  I would think the Revlon powder is closer to Stila's Illuminating Finishing Powder in Bronze honestly...


----------



## machonesty (Jul 28, 2010)

they re notclose at all.the revlon isreally shimmery  w/oa lot ofcolor


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_Since I don't have Metal Rock - I can't compare - is the Revlon Colorstay Mineral Finishing Powder in the shade Sunkiss similar to MR?

Just curious.

Nat_

 
Sunkiss pretty much sucks ass as compared with the darkest portion to Warm Blend, so I can say with lots of confidence without ever having used Metal Rock, that Sunkiss would fall extremely short in comparison. I had my hopes, though.


----------

